# Staple guns



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I recently inherited a pneumatic nail gun set up with a brad nailer. Sure is convenient to use! Now I am interested in getting a staple gun and am interested to know if there is one size gun that will work for building and repairing both hive bodies and frames or would a frame size stapler be too wimpy to work hive bodies with? 
Thanks


----------



## beemanbob (May 28, 2010)

I have a stapler and a finishing nailer. Both are 16 guage. The stapler is a DeWalt and uses 7/16 x 1 1/2 staples. I use the stapler for frames and anything that is not a finger joint. I use the finishing nailer for the horizontal nail that holds the sidebars to the top bar. Everything is glues in additional to being nailed.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

If you can afford one get a Senco 3/8" crown stapler. Use 1 1/2" staples for everything, frames and boxes. 7/16" are just a little too wide for frame bottom bars, lots of split bars. I think Mann Lake carries a 3/8" stapler but the Senco is a top quality gun and repair is easy with all the parts readily available. The assembled frames from the big suppliers are usually built with 3/8" staples.


----------



## knoxjk (Sep 10, 2010)

got a new hitachi crown stapler works great on everything!!! 89 bucks at lowes.


----------



## Wit (Oct 31, 2010)

I recommend SENCO sls 20 to build frames .One inch staples.Such of me works great .. .Here You can see the frames and honey too.From our apiary.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want the best, get a BeA stapler. More industrial? We have one from the late 70's.

Roland


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I already have a 1" stapler- are those staples long enough? What about for boxes- Do y'all use the same gun as fishstix? 
I am lucky enough to have a staple store about a hour away. all they sell is guns and nails/staples. They have a lot of used guns in there. 
So, would you get the 3/8ths senco?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

I use the cheap china guns, they shoot 1/4 crown from 5/8 to 1 5/8 use it on everything, and they can also shoot brads as well, they run 35 dollars shipped from grizzly tools, and they provide parts if needed. I get about 100,000 to 200,000 shoots, had one fail completely from metal fatigue, can't yet find parts for it,(It did not come from grizzly) and had to rebuild one. Considering the price and time saved, I love them. My next purchase will be a 7/16 crown grizzly it comes with a 1 million shot guarantee, and it's around 115.00 or so, I forget exactly the price.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Where do you get these cheap china guns? 

mike


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Where do you get these cheap china guns?
> 
> mike


I got both brad nailer and crown stapler from harbor freight.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

The quality of those cheap guns varies considerably. I had one, and finally got tired of clearing jams and repairing it. Got a Porter-Cable, and have had no problems with it... fyiw
Regards,
Steven


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

ccar2000 said:


> Now I am interested in getting a staple gun and am interested to know if there is one size gun that will work for building and repairing both hive bodies and frames..


 SENCO 7/16 x 1 1/2 staples. 
I use the stapler for frames and hives.


----------



## GusJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have had good luck with my Stapler I got from Harbor Freight, and it only cost about $20 GusJ


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

The combo units that shoot brads and staples can be found at harbor freight, that's where one of mine came from, and the ones I use now can be bought from http://www.grizzly.com . Grizzly keeps rebuild and repair parts in stock, and they are comparable to Harbor freight in price, but with better service courtesy and support if you do need new seals etc. I just ordered one Monday from grizzly, it should be here tomorrow or so, I'll post a review on it if I get the time. For the premium guns Grizzly often offers a a guarantee for several hundred thousand shots, or even a Million depending on the gun. Probably going to order one next week that shoots larger staples and comes with a Million shot guarantee in the next week or two.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

The three guns I have working now, are a Porter Cable, I forget the model, but it cost 200 new, it shoots 18ga brads up to two inches, I had to order a free bump fire trigger for it because they don't include it automatically, it is upwards of 3 hundred thousand. It is depth adjustable and has a bump protector for fine projects. I love it, it has NEVER jammed. The other two are china models, one a Harbor freight, and the other a Grizzly that looks exactly like the other with a few better quality parts. Neither of them have jammed more than once, and I shoot the cheap stuff from Premier Fastners. Both shoot brads, and staples and can be loaded with both simultaneously with nothing having to be changed. One is depth adjustable, the other has to be adjusted by pressure which is very inaccurate. both are getting close to 100K. I have two other china guns that have both failed from metal fatigue, but performed great until then. the difference I see is the HF and other cheaper guns tend to bounce, and dry fire occasionally. The HF gun I use now Dry fires one out of 10 shots, it's fixing to get the scrap pile treatment. as soon as the second replacement gun is on the books.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Josh, do you mean Grizzly is cheap tools or the china one 
or is Grizzly the China 
I am confused once again ,as the Grizzly tools I found on-line looked to be Priced about the same as the good ones:s
At the moment I am using a Porter cable Brad nailer and I "X" shoot the brads until I get a stapler,I'm still new and getting started.

Thanks
Tommyt


Josh Carmack said:


> I use the cheap china guns, they shoot 1/4 crown from 5/8 to 1 5/8 use it on everything, and they can also shoot brads as well, they run 35 dollars shipped from grizzly tools, and they provide parts if needed. I get about 100,000 to 200,000 shoots, had one fail completely from metal fatigue, can't yet find parts for it,(It did not come from grizzly) and had to rebuild one. Considering the price and time saved, I love them. My next purchase will be a 7/16 crown grizzly it comes with a 1 million shot guarantee, and it's around 115.00 or so, I forget exactly the price.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I can confuse myself sometimes, Grizzly sells cheap guns as well as better units. The price will tell you pretty much what you are getting. The little guns that go for under 35 dollars are the ones that overall are about the same as the HF/BigLots guns. The main difference being, Grizzly stocks parts for almost everything they sell, and the customer support is much better than the clerk at the HF store. They also have little nuances and small things here and there that makes them a slightly better gun VS one from somewhere else. The ability to buy repair parts being the most important for me. The little 30 dollars guns are the ones I'm using now, with another one on the way.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

The one I ordered Monday, cost me 31.65 shipping and all, and they gave me a free gift. it's called the "18 Gauge Deep Stapler Kit"
http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-Gauge-Deep-Stapler-Kit/H7678 
The other grizzley shoots staples and brads, that one is a staple only gun
I use similar guns to assemble everything I sell, supers, SBB, Hive bodies, tops etc etc


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Many of the gun fails can be attributed to not adding a few drops of oil prior to using.

The el cheapo brad nailer I've had for at least 8 years. Granted I don't use it every day . I have never let anyone else use that nailer as it doesn't have the "safety" nose.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

As PeeVee stated, OIL OIL OIL, I use an oiler on my compressor, it's set for a drop about every 10-12 CuFt. The failures I have had were, piston cracked, and the anvil separated on the two that are dead. Considering I paid less than 30 for both I made my money back on the first 20 or so boxes they assembled.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

If you subscribe to their mailer, or watch the flyers.

Harbor freight sales their staplers at $14.99 and you can use their 20% off coupon.

Currently $19.95

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-2-in-1-nailer-stapler-97524.html

So far, I've built 50+ boxes and 500+ frames. Haven't had a jam. I bought two of them so I could switch them out and keep moving. So far the second one is still in the box.

With that said, quality control on the china tools is a questionable. So I might have the best the factory has made.

*shrugs*


----------



## james121 (Feb 29, 2012)

Harbor Freight tools is my new favorite place to purchase tools, the prices are great and I have yet to have a problem with the air compressor I purchased.


----------



## Wit (Oct 31, 2010)

I recommend SENCO sls 20 to build frames .One inch staples.Such of me works great .. .Here You can see the frames and honey too.From our apiary. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Yi_W34n-M&context=C3291b7fADOEgsToPDskKizhmuesWzpnZo4J8gPUZY Three days ago bees was first time in that Year was flying out of hive (about 30 hives.- it is sign spring is near of us..)


----------

